# I lost my best friend



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for you, to lose a dog so young must be so hard. I am sure that others here will be able to share their experiences with you. Please know that that you are among friends and again I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lilly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your sudden and unexpected loss of Lilly, can't begin to imagine what you are going through. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

I am so sorry! I am right there with you. My Golden collapsed suddenly too last week and the vet thought she had cancer and was bleeding internally so we let her go. It was heartbreaking. I know how you feel even though my dog, Scout, was 10. I cry every day too and usually come here for support. So many other Golden lovers have been through the same and I find some comfort here. Hugs to you!


----------



## Jentobey (Feb 22, 2016)

Im so sorry. We lost our Sandy 5 years ago. There's still a void without her. 



Mallory29 said:


> 3 days ago I lost my absolute best friend. Lilly and I did everything together. She was my first dog that was just mine. Lilly was the sassiest pup I have ever met. It's hard for me to even get out of bed because I know she will never be there to greet me with her routine good morning love again. She was only one and a half and such an active, crazy puppy. I think this is why it has been so hard on me. I was not prepared for this at all. We were doing her favorite activity(playing in the pool) that day. She was barking at the fence and the next thing I know she was laying on the ground not breathing. It was so fast which I am thankful for, because I would never want her to suffer. This has been completely devastating and I just don't understand what could have happened to this sweet, young, active puppy. Golden retrievers are the best dogs, but I just don't know if I could ever go through this again. This was just way to soon to say goodbye to my precious baby. A few people told me it could have been a heart condition. Has anyone had something like this happen?


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am so sorry for all of you who have lost your sweet Golden. We lost our Sadie on Monday from cancer. I cry every day and I completely understand what you are going through. I have not wanted to get out of bed either or think about work. I have a hard time concentrating on anything...she is always on my mind. I just want to hug her and she is not there. Whenever I glance at her favorite sleeping spots and do not see her there, I start crying all over again. 

Goldens have a special way of weaving themselves into the fabric of our hearts...that is their special gift to us. I am so grateful for the 12 years that we had with Sadie and we are better people because of her. Dogs were sent from Heaven to teach humans how WE should be---loving, kind, compassionate and forgiving. Sending my peace to each of you in your grieving....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lilly, still a pup in many ways and far too young to go to the bridge. Sounds likely that Lilly may have had an undetected heart problem, and although it is hard for you left behind, her passing to the bridge was quick with no suffering and doing what she loved to do.

I hope that the memories you have made help you through this very sad and difficult time

Run free and sleep softly Lilly


----------

